# Fyi



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

After yesterday's thread....last night I did some extensive research and as of this morning have removed the earrings. I am being totally honest when I say that my dogs came to me this way. They are bro/sis and came from the same place...just different litters. So those that thought I was so bad can rest assured that my dogs are #1 priority in my life and I love them with ALL my heart. My dogs are sooo much more than accessories and the fact that ppl thought that bout me broke my heart. My Bruiser has helped bring me through some of the toughest times in my life. I had a double mascectomy 2 1/2 yrs ago and if it weren't for having him I don't know if I would have made it. He is my angel. Hope everyone can now move past this....not sure everyone will but I have done the right thing now. They are gone. Have a very Merry Christmas all!!! Enjoy your pups!!! I am getting a digital camera so I will be posting lots of pics of my pups soon (for those that don't believe me....cause I'm sure there are those that don't)!!


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww thats good, did you find something bad in your research that resulted in you taking them out? just curious as I don't know much about it. I don't think anyone assumed you didn't love your dogs, I mean everyone here will know how easy it is to fall in love with our chi's and see them as our first priority. I'm glad you had Bruiser to get you through all your hard times  Cici has got me through many of mine. I look forward to seeing more pics of your furkids  merry xmas yo you too!!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm glAd you took them out I wasn't part of the conversation but I think it's cruel 100000% and just plain ridiculous I am very happy to hear you took the time to research and did what you felt was best for them. That actually made me sick to my stomach to hear that a vet or a dog owner would do such a horrible thing on purpose. Thanks for letting us know your decision looking forward to seeing pics of Paris and bruiser I hope you NEVER buy from that breeder again if that's what they do to their puppies they also should be reported! Happy holidays


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

I found mixed information....the only person I knew here had it done so didn't really think bout it too much. Just don't wanna be labeled either....wherever I go don't want ppl assuming I don't love or care for them.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm very glad you removed them.  It's definitely the best decision for your dogs.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I think you have done a very responsible thing for your dogs by being proactive and taking them out!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Girl.... I don't judge you for having earrings in her ears. If you feel more comfortable removing them, that is ok . My daughter want to dig out their sticky earrings for my pups lol!!! Might have to share pics. I honesty didn't even realize the issues as well, but still always thought it was kinda cool looking. Sorry you went through such a tough time, but glad You had Bruiser to get you through it. Congrats on the camera, looking forward to seeing more pics


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I think you have made the right decision. 

I would hate an accident to have happened and one of them got hurt.

Have a wonderful Xmas. Look forward to pics of your babies soon xx


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Girl.... I don't judge you for having earrings in her ears. If you feel more comfortable removing them, that is ok . My daughter want to dig out their sticky earrings for my pups lol!!! Might have to share pics. I honesty didn't even realize the issues as well, but still always thought it was kinda cool looking. Sorry you went through such a tough time, but glad You had Bruiser to get you through it. Congrats on the camera, looking forward to seeing more pics


Thanks so much for this.....your post really meant alot. Yes, they are very cute...that's why I left them. I figured what's done is done. Having had dogs with this and know at least 14 other dogs maybe more that have theirs done, some of the things here ppl are saying can happen DO NOT. I'm not gonna start another debate but I would hope and pray that the ppl that have theirs done would clean them so they don't get infected. Mine got theirs cleaned every single day....even though they are perfectly healed and have been in for a long time. None of the dogs I know have EVER "ripped" them out! Mine play and have never ever had an issue with them.....if so, of course I would have taken them out. Anyway, that's all beside the point now....but I just wanted to clear up that things "risks" are not that easy to happen....believe me, I can speak from experience with this. Not sure if I am staying in the group....some pretty hateful PMs continue to come in and not sure I want to be a part of a group that tears down and continues to beat up ppl. I have strick drs orders to reduce the stress in my life due to my cancer risk so this group isn't worth my health. But thanks again for your post....it really meant alot. Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

mommasboy said:


> Thanks so much for this.....your post really meant alot. Yes, they are very cute...that's why I left them. I figured what's done is done. Having had dogs with this and know at least 14 other dogs maybe more that have theirs done, some of the things here ppl are saying can happen DO NOT. I'm not gonna start another debate but I would hope and pray that the ppl that have theirs done would clean them so they don't get infected. Mine got theirs cleaned every single day....even though they are perfectly healed and have been in for a long time. None of the dogs I know have EVER "ripped" them out! Mine play and have never ever had an issue with them.....if so, of course I would have taken them out. Anyway, that's all beside the point now....but I just wanted to clear up that things "risks" are not that easy to happen....believe me, I can speak from experience with this. Not sure if I am staying in the group....some pretty hateful PMs continue to come in and not sure I want to be a part of a group that tears down and continues to beat up ppl. I have strick drs orders to reduce the stress in my life due to my cancer risk so this group isn't worth my health. But thanks again for your post....it really meant alot. Have a Merry Christmas.


I'm sorry to hear you had so much to happen and still so much going on. I was going to respond to this post earlier, but got sidetracked. I'm glad to hear you took them out. Even if something hasn't happened, it only takes one time. That would be my biggest concern, if I had one that had been done prior to coming here, since I wouldn't have it done.

I hope my posts didn't come across bad or anything. I sure don't judge you. I believe it isn't my place to judge anyone. Everyone's time, including my own, to be judged will come, so I leave it there.  I may not agree with something, but sometimes we all just have to agree to disagree.  I'm sorry to hear you're still getting mean PM's. I've seen nastiness on forums before and left for that reason. I may not have dealt with it firsthand, but when I see people acting childish instead of acting like mature adults, I get frustrated, and the stress isn't worth it, especially when there are people out there that will say whatever online, but would never dare say it in person. I sure hope you have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

FurKidMommy said:


> I'm sorry to hear you had so much to happen and still so much going on. I was going to respond to this post earlier, but got sidetracked. I'm glad to hear you took them out. Even if something hasn't happened, it only takes one time. That would be my biggest concern, if I had one that had been done prior to coming here, since I wouldn't have it done.
> 
> I hope my posts didn't come across bad or anything. I sure don't judge you. I believe it isn't my place to judge anyone. Everyone's time, including my own, to be judged will come, so I leave it there.  I may not agree with something, but sometimes we all just have to agree to disagree.  I'm sorry to hear you're still getting mean PM's. I've seen nastiness on forums before and left for that reason. I may not have dealt with it firsthand, but when I see people acting childish instead of acting like mature adults, I get frustrated, and the stress isn't worth it, especially when there are people out there that will say whatever online, but would never dare say it in person. I sure hope you have a Merry Christmas.


Thanks....one today I got sd that I need to check my morals...as if I don't have any....and that was after "I" apologized!!! I wasn't the only one that sd mean and hurtful things yesterday....but I felt in my heart it was a good thing to make it "right". When I stand before God, I want him to say WELL DONE....that's my goal....at least I can sleep tonight with a clear conscience!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

It blows my mind to think that so many dogs around you had their ears pierced! Nuts! I have never even seen it in person. 
Im glad to see you decided to take them out. Maybe they would never have caused a problem, but definitely not worth the risk to their health and safety. 
I would consider reporting it to the admins if you keep getting nasty PMs, theres really no excuse for that. We are all here to share our love for our dogs and to learn from one another, no one wants to log in and be bombarded with hate mail!


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Reese and Miley said:


> It blows my mind to think that so many dogs around you had their ears pierced! Nuts! I have never even seen it in person.
> Im glad to see you decided to take them out. Maybe they would never have caused a problem, but definitely not worth the risk to their health and safety.
> I would consider reporting it to the admins if you keep getting nasty PMs, theres really no excuse for that. We are all here to share our love for our dogs and to learn from one another, no one wants to log in and be bombarded with hate mail!


Well, if it continues I will not be here....I don't need this. This is for pleasure and it's not very pleasureable!! It just cracks me up how ppl are saying all these things bout this not being good for my dog's health and safety yet they breeding dogs and other safety issues...my whole point yesterday...it's just hypocritcal....unless someone is a perfect dog owner, they have NO right to judge someone else...guess that was my whole point yesterday which no one got cause they couldn't get past the issue....I am SURE no one here is perfect!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Understandable, but try not to let a few people spoil the forum for you.
I certainly agree that we all take some risks with our dogs. For example, in nice weather I really enjoy taking my three to the "dog park" (ours is not the typical fenced in pen where dogs all run around together, but a large secluded area on the lake with wooded trails for hiking and open fields for running free). I know many here would never dream of taking their chis to such a place where other dogs are off lead, to them its just too risky. For me though, its such a peaceful, fun way to spend a few hours outside with my dogs just being in nature. It is by far their favorite thing in the world to do. They really are in heaven when we go. I am always conscious of the risks though, not just other dogs off leash but snakes, hawks, and on our last visit someone with large dogs stopped me to warn us theyd seen a coyote on a trail a few days earlier. While its risky, to me its a risk worth taking as they reap such big rewards and get so much joy out of it. I see having earrings in a pups ears as not only looking a little silly, but also posing a risk to their health. It just increases the potential of an injury or an infection unnecessarily. As the dog gets nothing out of wearing earrings, I dont see any justification for taking that risk. You mentioned vaccines. Just as there is a debate about vaccines for dogs there is also a debate about vaccines for people. There are compelling arguments on both sides. To you, vaccinating may seem like the wrong choice, but those who vaccinate their dogs do so for potential health benefits rather than cosmetic reasons. I think people were hearing your argument, but disagreeing with the likening of piercing a dogs ears to vaccinating them or even dressing them up. 
There are always going to be strong opinions here and disagreements, our dogs are obviously something we are all passionate about. Im glad the discussion caused you to reconsider your position on the earrings, but I hope it doesnt spoil the forum for you. I think youll find these things always blow over here, if you stick around Im sure we can all move past it.


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> Understandable, but try not to let a few people spoil the forum for you.
> I certainly agree that we all take some risks with our dogs. For example, in nice weather I really enjoy taking my three to the "dog park" (ours is not the typical fenced in pen where dogs all run around together, but a large secluded area on the lake with wooded trails for hiking and open fields for running free). I know many here would never dream of taking their chis to such a place where other dogs are off lead, to them its just too risky. For me though, its such a peaceful, fun way to spend a few hours outside with my dogs just being in nature. It is by far their favorite thing in the world to do. They really are in heaven when we go. I am always conscious of the risks though, not just other dogs off leash but snakes, hawks, and on our last visit someone with large dogs stopped me to warn us theyd seen a coyote on a trail a few days earlier. While its risky, to me its a risk worth taking as they reap such big rewards and get so much joy out of it. I see having earrings in a pups ears as not only looking a little silly, but also posing a risk to their health. It just increases the potential of an injury or an infection unnecessarily. As the dog gets nothing out of wearing earrings, I dont see any justification for taking that risk. You mentioned vaccines. Just as there is a debate about vaccines for dogs there is also a debate about vaccines for people. There are compelling arguments on both sides. To you, vaccinating may seem like the wrong choice, but those who vaccinate their dogs do so for potential health benefits rather than cosmetic reasons. I think people were hearing your argument, but disagreeing with the likening of piercing a dogs ears to vaccinating them or even dressing them up.
> There are always going to be strong opinions here and disagreements, our dogs are obviously something we are all passionate about. Im glad the discussion caused you to reconsider your position on the earrings, but I hope it doesnt spoil the forum for you. I think youll find these things always blow over here, if you stick around Im sure we can all move past it.


What a nice post. Thank you.

I want to apologize as well. I know we all feel very strongly about the topic(s) (obviously) and it got out of hand. Unfortunately, I can't say I was hiding behind the computer, because I probably would have said the same and more in person. I often get myself in trouble this way. I am sorry that I said anything though. I need to learn to keep my opinions to myself, and I will try my best to do that here. I don't question that you love your dogs, and I'm sorry that you continue to get mean PMs. I agree that is inappropriate, and you should report it to the admins. 

I will add that I AM glad you removed the earrings, and I look forward to seeing new pics of your babies, as they ARE very cute. 

I hope you have a nice holiday with your loved ones.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Chimom4 said:


> What a nice post. Thank you.
> 
> I want to apologize as well. I know we all feel very strongly about the topic(s) (obviously) and it got out of hand. Unfortunately, I can't say I was hiding behind the computer, because I probably would have said the same and more in person. I often get myself in trouble this way. I am sorry that I said anything though. I need to learn to keep my opinions to myself, and I will try my best to do that here. I don't question that you love your dogs, and I'm sorry that you continue to get mean PMs. I agree that is inappropriate, and you should report it to the admins.
> 
> ...


Thank you...and thanks for having the guts to apologize...it was your post last night that sent me bawling bout the spaying thing...it really means alot that you posted this. If you knew me you would see that I am not a bad person. And just to clear it up...I am SOOO not against spaying. Paris will be done just have to get the nerve up...so scary after going through that! Hope you are enjoying your holiday!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Im glad you took them out but I have a Question.. I was wondering Will the holes grow over?? or will they stay with holes??


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

No problem at all...Everyone isn't going to agree on everything all the time!


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Adrienne said:


> Im glad you took them out but I have a Question.. I was wondering Will the holes grow over?? or will they stay with holes??


Not sure yet. They've been done for a while so they may stay open....but they are TINY. It's not like they are huge holes that you can see....it's hard for me to see even where they are.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

There is a good chance they'll grow over, just how it usually goes, similar to when we pierce something that isn't just cartilage e.g. tongue etc.

Sometimes it doesn't, but more often than not it does.

Being said i'm glad you made the decision, I hope the PMs cease. It's unrealistic to think we'll all agree all the time and there are bound to be waves, it's just a matter of moving forward and not being overcome by the waves.

Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Please let me know if you get anymore pm's. Harassing through pm's are not allowed here. This is a warning for those that are doing so.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

You can forward your PM'S to a mod, as Michelle said it is not allowed. Please let us know if it continues


----------

